# Pennywise the Dancing Clown



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm doing a static Pennywise this year. Here he is in progress. Next step, a PVC skeleton to hold him up.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:YIKES!!!  Please tell me he's going to be holding red balloons.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one creepy clown. I couldn't even read the book because of him


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Super creepy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW!!! That is over the top cool!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Turned out great! Very creepy. I like the way you fleshed him out. Looks very natural. Killer shoes too!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

NICE! Man, I love Pennywise. Scary bastard. I gotta ask... Which Dr. Who goes with the TARDIS?


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Where did yo get those shoes? I was only able to find cheap plastic ones, yours seem like real shoes.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

I hate clowns. He is perfect. Nice job!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

ATL fun, they are cheap plastic but I painted them flat black.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

That's great! Looks just like him. Which mask is that BTW? The Party City one? And you added eyeballs I assume?

If you painted the eyes rid/yellow, it'd be dead on:










I like those hands too. I found those same clown shoes at a thrift store! Might have to paint them, yours do look like real shoes. Great!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic - love the shoes.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

OMG! OMG! OMG!!! I love this prop!! You're so damn lucky! Haha! I bet a bunch of kids will be scared off by this. Please keep us upated on how your Halloween night goes and how people react to Pennywise. :lolkin:


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!!! I love this prop!! You're so damn lucky! Haha! I bet a bunch of kids will be scared off by this. Please keep us upated on how your Halloween night goes and how people react to Pennywise. :lolkin:


I actually searched past posts for "Pennywise", since the new movie is doing so well. This guy actually had this prop several years ago, so I'm not sure if he still does it...

But you're right, probably the best 90's version I've seen!
I wanted to make a new version, but the masks mostly suck or are sold out or are too expensive this year.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks! Yes this goes up every year. Along with the pirate pub.







MichaelMyers666 said:


> I actually searched past posts for "Pennywise", since the new movie is doing so well. This guy actually had this prop several years ago, so I'm not sure if he still does it...
> 
> But you're right, probably the best 90's version I've seen!
> I wanted to make a new version, but the masks mostly suck or are sold out or are too expensive this year.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Oops! Sorry, I just saw this. Matt Smith was the Doctor when I built my TARDIS. But I just got a commision to build a 1980's 5th Doctor TARDIS.



randomr8 said:


> NICE! Man, I love Pennywise. Scary bastard. I gotta ask... Which Dr. Who goes with the TARDIS?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Evil Bob your Pennywise is super creepy!! I wanted to do a 1990s Pennywise in the sewer scene this year (with the boat) but I thought of it to late and didn't get to it. Next year I hope.

I love your Pirate Pub!!!  The TARDIS is fantastic!!  I hope you post a pic of the 1980's version when you're finished.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

PrettyGhoul said:


> Evil Bob your Pennywise is super creepy!! I wanted to do a 1990s Pennywise in the sewer scene this year (with the boat) but I thought of it to late and didn't get to it. Next year I hope.
> 
> I love your Pirate Pub!!!  The TARDIS is fantastic!!  I hope you post a pic of the 1980's version when you're finished.


Thanks PrettyGhoul! I will post pictures of the new TARDIS. Here is the grate under pennywise...


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

And The parts just showed up for this guy. I guess he can wait until next year.


----------

